# Handling a 40' Ladder



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been working on some high places lately and had to buy a *40' aluminum ladder*. I've used some big ladders before but this 40 is pushing the limit. Maybe that's why the guy was selling it so cheap :no:

Anyway, *anyone got some tips for ladders of this size*...I know the obvious like put feet against the wall to raise it up & lower it...but man it takes all my circus skills to move it around once I have it vertical. :laughing: *just a slight tilt and it wants to keel over*. (I'm carrying it like this with one hand over my head grabbing the highest rung I can reach and one hand grabbing the lowest rung I can reach.)

Is it best to extend it while on the ground and then hoist it up?...I can extend it some while vertical but it's tough.

Maybe there is just no good way to handle em but I figured I'd ask and see if anyone has had a lot of experience because I know there's technique you learn over the years even on something this simple!

PS I normally work alone some can't get an extra person on it.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I refuse to buy a 40' ladder.

32 I can handle pretty well, 40' is asking for trouble, even for a tall guy like me.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

does it have a rope pulley on it?I personally hate ladder ropes but they help with the 40


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I hate 40' ladders they are a pain to set up


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah it does have a rope and pulley, but man it's tough it's the 300lb rated industrial version so about as heavy as an aluminum 40 can get

sounds like I'm not the only one that hates using a 40 :laughing:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Suddenly a bucket truck seems _so_ worthwhile. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Drop the purse, take off the skirt and get going.

That's the advice that I got the first time I moved one and complained about it. So I have passed it on.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I feel the same way as warren. I have a 32' and thats it. I have rented a 40' a couple times though and hated every minute of it:laughing: 

I'm not sure there is an easy way to handle a 40. The times I've used them I layed them down to move them and then stood them back up. I was too scared to carry it vertically or even try to for that matter:laughing:


Dave


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Get foam bumpers for the ends. You're going to hit stuff you don't want to....

I used to have a Type II 40' aluminum for personal use because it was so much easier to balance. I had really high gables on my house. I tried hooking weight to the bottom run when moving it so there would be better balance and it helped a bit. The weight goes up but the balance was better.

Obviously you shouldn't be walking around with it extended vertically. Drop it - move it - raise it, unless you're just going a few feet.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a fiberglass 36' that can can handle without any problem. I can walk that thing around vertical just about anywhere.
The aluminum 40' that thing is a bear to handle. 
There were 2 times I handled the ladder myself and I'm still trying to figure out how I did it. Both times it was to repair fascia that the 36' couldnt come close to safely working off of.
I actually used it last week but had a helper with me and we almost lost it once just setting it up and about 3 months ago with a helper.
Other than that the last time it was used was a few years ago.
One thing I do is put the bumpers on like Ethan B suggested so I can climb it and pull-push it up to the height I need to go.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Articulating Boom Lift...:thumbsup:

Why would you even consider a ladder.....:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I have an orange fiberglass 40" I am kind of on the light side so it is a bear to handle by myself. bought it for one job and have not used it since. Wish could find someone to buy it from me. 

I get it up was not to hard , after it was up against the wall I just bounced it as I pushed it up. works great once you learn how to do it. Although at 40 feet up I put a brace in the middle to the wall to stop the give while climbing up and down it. Anymore now if I can't get to it with my 40 foot manlifts it not getting done by me.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't like being up that high on a ladder. Nothing to tie off to. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I haven't set up a 40'-er solo since last July. I admit, it made me grunt a bit.

Of course, these days I grunt a bit when I pick a 2x4 up off the ground. :whistling:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I haven't set up a 40'-er solo since last July. I admit, it made me grunt a bit.
> 
> Of course, these days I grunt a bit when I pick a 2x4 up off the ground. :whistling:



How long?...:laughing::whistling:whistling:thumbup: must be blocking...

KD also?....:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

griz said:


> How long?


6". :sad:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> 6". :sad:


Are we still referring to 2x4 blocks?...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked up a medium (225#?) Werner 40 footer about a year ago. I was surprised how hard it was to handle, but I figured I was just getting old!:whistling Before that, I've always just used 28's.

Misery loves company!
Joe


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

I own a 40' and a 32'.

The 32' I can set solo with a little grunting and groaning, as Tinstaafl eluded to...

The 40' is a different animal.

The 32' and 40' I own, are black tip Werners. They are a bear to set solo.

It can be done, however:

If you have never set a ladder taller than 28', by yourself, I HIGHLY recommend you get some help.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Circa 1975, I can recall a 40' ladder at a Fireman's Muster...:whistling

Ladder stood straight up, ropes off the top horns were held by four Fireman standing in a square below....:laughing::no:

Object was to climb one side, cross the top & climb down...:whistling:thumbup:

Some young high speed low drag, dared & egged on, dumb arse volunteer fireman, decided to participate...:thumbup::laughing::no:

The obstacle was completed without incident....:thumbsup:

But, it was one of the dumber things I have done in retrospect...:laughing:


----------

